# Did you have exams this week?



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently trying to ask the following question in Chinese: "Did you have exams this week?" (It was on a Friday that I wanted to ask this question).
Would this be 你这个星期有考试（了？）吗？（你这个星期考试（了？）吗？）?
Thanks!


----------



## bayan112

你这个星期考试了吗？ sounds perfect
你这个星期有考试了吗/你这个星期有考试吗？ (It was on a Friday that I wanted to ask this question),  yes, you can say it either way in colloquial use, but the above one is certainly the best choice of words
你这个星期*(还)*有考试了吗?  (It was on a *Monday* and he had just finished an exam ) this expression can mean, are there any exams left to take this week?  (with 还 is preferable while without 还 still works) 

Hope it helps


----------



## skylet1013

你这个星期有考试吗？= Do/Will you have exams this week?
你这个星期有考试了吗？= (I knew you didn't have exams this week, but that might not be the case anymore, so) do you (now) have exams (planned for) this week? [This sentence isn't grammatically wrong, but it doesn't make sense without the context in brackets.]
你这个星期考试吗？= Are you doing/going to do exams this week?
你这个星期考试了吗？= Did you have exams this week?


----------



## yuechu

Thanks so much for your help, bayan112!


bayan112 said:


> 你这个星期*(还)*有考试了吗?


I have a question about this sentence. What is the function of this 了？


----------



## bayan112

Hum... I don't think 了 has any specific meaning or function in here, we just say it this way each and every day, and I don't think it's grammatically inaccurate either.  You may also want to know if 你这个星期*还*有考试吗? is correct, and I will say yes, it's even better without a doubt, besides, 你这个星期*还有没有*考试*了? *can mean the same thing too(with or without了 both work）.

Let's see if anyone has a good explanation to offer.


----------



## SuperXW

你这个星期(还)有考试了吗? doesn't sound right. 了 should be deleted.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thank you both for your help!


----------



## bayan112

SuperXW said:


> 你这个星期(还)有考试了吗? doesn't sound right. 了 should be deleted.



Does not sound right? I disagree.

假设你的朋友在周一刚刚考完试，你见到他问 你这个星期还有考试吗？ 和 你这个星期还有考试*了*吗？表达的意思上会有什么区别呢？  后者的表达在日常生活中也很广泛的在使用吧？


----------



## sesame_fr11

SuperXW said:


> 你这个星期(还)有考试了吗? doesn't sound right. 了 should be deleted.


I agree with you, the 了 should be deleted. 
你这个星期有考试吗? 考试 is a noun. 有考试means ‘’have an examen‘’.
 你这个星期考试了吗? 考试 is a verb. 考试了means ‘’had an examen '. 
你这个星期还有考试吗? 考试 is a noun. 还有考试means ‘’ you have had some examens, is there any else in this week ? ‘’.


----------



## SuperXW

bayan112 said:


> Does not sound right? I disagree.
> 假设你的朋友在周一刚刚考完试，你见到他问…… 你这个星期还有考试*了*吗？表达的意思上会有什么区别呢？  后者的表达在日常生活中也很广泛的在使用吧？


没听过这种问法，也想不出在什么情况下可以这样问。在你列举的这种情况下，我认为是病句。


----------



## bayan112

好吧


SuperXW said:


> 没听过这种问法，也想不出在什么情况下可以这样问。在你列举的这种情况下，我认为是病句。



明白了 谢谢 可能真的是病句。加*了*的表达或许仅仅是我们地方的一种说话方式


----------



## Skatinginbc

你這個星期還有考試了嗎？==> 我聽不懂，不知所云.

你這個星期又有考試了嗎？==> 我聽得懂.


----------



## Raymond Yang

# 你这个星期有考试吗？
Meaning 1:
Are you going to have an exam this week?
Or
Is there any exam this week?
[Background: It's at the first few days in this week(usually before Friday). He/She didn't take any exam in early this week OR I don't know whether he/she had taken an exam or not.]

Meaning2: 
Did you take an exam in this week?
[Background: It's at the last few days in this week(usually at or after Friday). I don't know whether he/she has taken an exam or not. I'm asking for the answer.]

# 你这个星期考试了吗？ 
Did you take an exam in this week?
[Background: I don't know whether he/she has taken an exam or not. I'm asking for the answer.]

『了』usually indicates that something has already happened.

# 你这个星期还有考试吗？
Are you going to have another exam this week?
Is there going to be another exams this week?
[Background: I know that he/she has already had an exam in early this week. I'm wondering if there going to be anther exam or more exams.]

# 你这个星期有考试了吗?
No such expression.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for the examples you gave, Raymond!


----------

